# [SOLVED]HAL / DBUS / IVMAN - gnome notdisplaying fstab mount

## sjuerges

Hey. 

I', having the weirdes problem here. I have 3 NTFS and one VFAT device mounted in fstab. Without IVMAN started at bootm gnome displays the mounted drives on the desktop and in Computer. 

As soon as i start IVMAN at boot, he wont display the icons, but if i start ivman AFTER i logged in, the icons stay. 

my fstab:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>                          <dump/pass>
> 
> /dev/sdb2               /               reiserfs        notail,noatime                  0 1
> ...

 

Anyone got any advice ?Last edited by sjuerges on Sun Apr 30, 2006 5:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pem

ivman and gnome-volume-manager don't accomodate well. Simply remove ivman if you're using gnome, gnome-volume-manager does its job properly.

----------

## sjuerges

that doesnt solve the problem.

gets weirder too. the following fixes the problem temporarlily until reboot

/etc/init.d/dbus stop

/etc/init.d/ivman start 

desktop symbols of mounted ntfs drives appear as soon as dbus is killed ... weird.

----------

## pem

Having to remove dbus to get your drives to show is really weird. dbus is just an IPC on user space...

Anyway, could you remove 3 NTFS and 1 VFAT mountpoints out of your fstab. I remember that gnome-volume-manager should manage them under /media/XXXX or something like that. At least, that's the case for my external USB drives.

----------

## sjuerges

this is gettign weirder by the second. i've been at this for hourse now. same problem with gnome-volume-manager as with ivman. 

gnome is started, no icons for the ntfs / fat drives. automounting works perfect (usb & dvd)

/etc/init.d/dbus restart

icons for ntfs / fat drives appear. automounting no longer works (usb & cd)

i am REALLY confused now ...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pem

Do you got the icons under your "Computer" folder when dbus, hal and gnome-volume-manager are up and running?

There's another trick that you can add under your /etc/fstab. Just put your 4 drives entries back and add managed to the list of options. Just like this:

```
/dev/sdb1 /mnt/winxp ntfs auto,owner,users,managed,umask=002 0 0 
```

POST EDIT

I think you should also put these mountpoints to "noauto" instead of "auto". Doing this will avoid the system to mount your drives at every reboot (it will be a bit faster to boot) and, furthermore, it will let gnome-volume-manager mounts them when you request it by clicking on the icons under the "Computer" folder.

----------

## sjuerges

the items dont even appear under computer (even when automounted via fstab) until i restart dbus while in gnome ...

----------

## pem

 :Confused:  Well, sorry buddy, but I'm dry here.

----------

## sjuerges

Same here .. usually i can solve virtually everything myself (i love google  :Very Happy: ) ... but this one ... im screwed.

Its completely illogical as well, not even strace gives me anythign intelligent. 

Anyone else ... HELP ??  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sjuerges

SOLVED:

emerge -C dbus hald ivman gnome-volume-manager udev

rm -rf /etc/hal /etc/dbus /etc/ivman

rm /dev/udev.tar

rm /etc/init.d/hald /etc/init.d/dbus /etc/init.d/ivman

emerge dbus hald gnome-volume-manager udev

my guess, udev was screw up somehow ... finally fixed the damn thing  :Very Happy: 

Thans for trying pem ! 

Seb

----------

## mohamed_hagag

u realy smart than me, i did emerge -e world to solve this f***** prblm  :Sad:  .

----------

## mohamed_hagag

i still have the same prblm here  :Sad:  , after emerge -e world and after sjuerges' method.

what version of gnome u're use guys? i'm using gnome-2.16

----------

## Emopig

Ditto, tried clearing out dbus and hal etc but i cant get any volume icons to appear until I restart dbus. Gnome 2.16 here too...

----------

